# Eier suche bei Buffed



## T2roon (10. April 2009)

http://my.buffed.de/user/459173/?HINT=44

langsam gehts zu weit, schaut euch das mal genau an dann wisst ihr was ich meine

ach Fuck verschiebt das mal wollte das net ins WoW Forum posten,wobei, es hat auch ne Ruf Struktur lol

aleeine das mit den Premium Ei, Geld den user aus den Taschen locken, ich glaube Buffed hat sie nicht mehr alle, ihr werdet so wie GiGa langsam


----------



## SinjiD (10. April 2009)

wo ist das probelm?

lg


----------



## Kremlin (10. April 2009)

Und?


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2009)

T2roon schrieb:


> aleeine das mit den Premium Ei, Geld den user aus den Taschen locken.



Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Seit wann bezahlt man für Gewinne?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. April 2009)

Wo ist das Problem?


*Das buffed-Oster-Special *(Aktiv vom 10.04 - 13.04)

Findet 100 Eier, die wir für Euch auf den Seiten von buffed.de versteckt haben und greift fette Preise ab.
*Außerdem gibt es 30 Premium-Eier - die ersten User, die sie finden, erhalten drei Monate Premium gratis. *


----------



## mayaku (11. April 2009)

Hauptsache mal gemeckert....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (11. April 2009)

*Wieso Geld aus der Tasche ziehen???

Lese mal aufmerksam durch:



			Desweiteren hat der langohrige Bursche einige besondere Eier hinterlassen – findet Ihr ein solches, dann wird Euer Account für drei Monate zum Premium-Account aufgewertet. Und unter den erfolgreichsten Findern verlosen wir außerdem Preise, die uns Blizzard Entertainment zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

Hier noch mal das ganze über dem aufregendem Buffed-Osterspielchen:

http://www.buffed.de/news/9776/buffed-inte...nach-ostereiern

Frohe Ostern!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße von

Ttajana
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## Dalmus (13. April 2009)

nee Jungs, also jetzt mal ernsthaft... ich find das ja sowas von einer Sauerei...
Was soll denn sowas mit Preisen und so? Was ist denn mit denen die nix gewinnen? Mal an die gedacht? Nee, ne? War klar...
Die sind dann ja sowas von benachteiligt und überhaupt...

Nee, Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find die Oster-Aktion äußerst gelungen.
Ein bisserl schade, weil ich frei hab und sonst nur die Langeweile am Arbeitsplatz hier vertreibe (und leider erst ein Ei habe).
Trotzdem: Sehr geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

